# well, its going . whew ;)



## Crowley is loved (Aug 27, 2014)

I left Thursday- so its officially the 5th day of my week-ish [10 days] out of state and away from Crowley.

according to my family shes doing ok. a bit hissy :roll: about mommy not being home and not getting a bath when her cage was cleaned but otherwise all's good  im not sure how active she's being but it's confirmed Crowley is alive and at least coming out at night to eat and drink so yeah, thank all the pokey gods for that :lol: .

This time i left care lists with both my dad and sister, walked them though all parts, not just what they themselves would be doing; made sure my sis could pick Crowley up[if she had to] left a cd player going for her while i was gone and triple checked all her heat/light lamps, thermometer controls worked and walked them both through how to check them and what to do should either stop working.

I think her depression/not eating was not only due to me not being there for a while since she was also new to the house and still a bit scared of everyone else, but also because i had turned off my music when i left- so she was in the quite. like me it seems Crowley gets freaked when its quiet [thats why i play music during baths] so hence the music. this time i shut down my computer and made her a light cd to be left on repeat for her and from what iv heard it seems to be helping her some. :smile:

anyway- Iv got another 5 days to go and every moment i miss my Crowley more and more but i don't feel the crushing panic this time that i felt leaving her last time :grin: 
*hopefully that first time was just an 'lack of experience so of course anything that can go wrong WILL, one time event' and it will only get easier form here[not that i plane to spend alot of time away from her  *

anyway, so yeah, just a quick update  im having fun, missing my spiky baby, and keeping my fingers crossed that all keeps going well and that all i'll have to worry about when i get home is unpacking than movie night cuddling and bathing my Crowley 

http://tickers.tickerfactory.com/ez...5/e/Crowley's+Birthday/dt/-1/k/9fd0/event.png


----------

